# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.15.09. Moto G, Moto E, Moto X (2nd Gen) and more...

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.15.09 is out!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *QCOM tab:*  1. *IMEI Repair* support has been added for *Moto G/E/X2* devices. 
Root is not required, please follow الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:
Currently, this solution has been tested on the following models:  *♦ Moto E XT1021
♦ Moto G XT1032
♦ Moto G XT1039
♦ Moto X (2nd Gen) XT1097*  Tested on devices with Android 4.4.2; 4.4.4; 5.1
We encourage you to test our repair solution for other 
Moto G/G2/X2 devices and share your feedbacks in our support الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  2.* Alcatel One Touch 7044X POP 2 Premium* has been added 
to the list of supported phones.   *Android ADB tab:*  1.In this release, we present the unique feature  - *IMEI Repair* for  *MTK Alcatel* smartphones with *Android 5 Lollipop*. *Important:* this procedure is slightly different than standard repair procedure with Yoda method; 
therefore, it is required to follow the instructions of الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] to perform service procedures.  2. The following models have been added to the list of supported devices:  *♦ Alps A77* (MT8312) *♦ AMPE A77* (MT8312D) *♦ Lenovo Tab 2 A7-30gc* (MT8382) *♦ Movic V10* (MT6572)  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

